# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Treated Pine Retaining Wall

## dm_310190

Hi all, 
I have a quick question regarding the construction of a treated pine retaining wall that has almost been completed at my house. 
Do I need to install a lining behind the wall before backfilling? 
Some advice I have recieved indicates that this is not required some suggest fabric and some suggest plastic.  Those that advise that a lining is required do so to stop soil from coming through and as this wall is closed this is not an issue. 
My concern is moisture behind the wall and the possibility that this will lead to the timber moving or warping over time. 
Any help is appreciated. 
Cheers, Dan

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Yes a lining is a good idea, for both soil and water penetration. you can achieve both by using Nylex plaza drain, atlantis, deckdrain etc. 
It basically filters and capture water and directs it to your ag drain that you should have at the base of the wall.

----------


## rrobor

Im with what he says, keep them as dry as you can and clean as you can and you will double their life

----------

